# V6 Supercharger with HTK & Bulletproof launchers The ONLY android memory fix!!



## eatthesebullets (Jul 27, 2011)

Please take a look at this thread over at XDA for the latest updates and info. I will try to help you all with any questions you might have.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276


----------

